# New (to me) workbench - now what?



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

Up until yesterday my "workench" was two solidcore doors on top of base cabinets against a wall. I have been really trying to move more and more to hand tools and not having vices & dog holes was getting tough.

I played with the idea of making my own bench but decided that i didnt have the time (newborn at home) or money (newborn at home…) to build the workbench that I would be satisfied with making - i didnt want to take time to just make an 'okay' bench.

It seems that the majority of my generation (mid 20's) have little interest in woodworking, especially with hand tools. 
So I spammed my facebook asking if anyone had a woodworking bench that had been handed down to them hiding in their garage somewhere and wanted to get rid of it.

Sure enough someone replied. $20 and a case of beer later, i brought this little guy home.
Now i know its nothing special and not something i would take the time to make. Its too light…top too thin…put together with screws not traditional joinery….



















BUT this little bench brings capabilities to my shop that I never had.

PLUS in the drawer, there was this marking gauge and these card scrapers 










Now, my question-

What do you guys think would be best to stiffen/beef this guy up? (please save the throw it away and start over comments)

Thanks in advance


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks fine to me. Have you used it enough to determine that it even needs any "beefing up"?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't see any issues with that bench at all, well unless youre right handed. Its set up for a lefty but im sure you can move the vices around. The only issue I see is that its in your house and not mine.

If for some reason its not weighty enough for handplaning and the like id just toss a few bags of sand on the bottom shelf for some stability.

For 20 clams … im jealous.


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

@lumberjoe- No I havent used it enough but the little I have used it it racks a bit while planing (granted im currently planing a 4' slab for a coffee table) but it scoots around the shop a bit too. The other issue is that the top is not quite as thick as it looks. the border is thicker, i havnet measured but im assuming its about 1".

1" is probably too thin for holdfasts right?

Also, it came with a couple of bench dogs but also came with taller pegs(?) for the dog holes….what are their purpose? Im tempted to cut them down to have additional dogs


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree - ya done good. Unless there's a lot of flex to the top, the only issue would be keeping the whole bench from moving. Loading up the bottom shelf will take care of that.

If you don't already have one, a basic bench hook is easy to make and would be a good addition.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If its just screwed together with fasteners you could laminate something underneath the existing top. 1" is probably a little shallow for holdfasts but it really wouldn't take much to beef up the top so theyd work well for ya.

Again that's one hell of a start for 20 semolians.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If it's just moving adding weight will do it. If its racking, show us how the top is attached and well come up with a way to stiffen it up.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

+1 on Don's comment. A picture of the underside would be helpful.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Ditto to all of the above - likely needs some help against racking forces if you're planing rough stock, but otherwise it's weight that will help the most. Even something as low tech as rubber (old inner tubes from bicycle tire?) below the legs to keep if from sliding.

Like Don said, how's the top attached?

And yeah, biggest problem is it's not is Stef's garage. He really, really needs a bench but can't seem to get out of the kitchen lately. ;-)


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Haha thanks guys, for the encouragement.

I'm in the office today but will get pics asap.

If I remember correctly, it is only connected by 6 screws. In-line with the legs, there are cross pieces under the top that have three screws in them each.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, a very good question is if it can be switched from 'wrongway.' You right handed?


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Lucky for me im left-handed 

But I have been known to use a saw and plane with either hand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

A lefty, a $20 bench, free pair of scrapers and a rosewood gauge for a case of beer?

This is approaching 'you suck' territory, my friend.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Destiny i say.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*approaching*??

He's so far into "You Suck" territory !!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm just gonna go ahead and say it… That's the best $20 (+ case of beer) workbench I've ever seen, even if it needs a little beefing up.. Maybe I'm a little biased because I am left handed. ;-)

Great idea with the FB post man!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Question is did you get to help him drink the case of beer? Good bench for the investment!


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks 7footer, i dont use facebook for much more than posting pics of the kids to keep distant family members happy. Guess its good for something else after all.

I hadnt talked to the guy in over 8 years and he lived less than 20mins away from me!

...and I just noticed you live in Tigard, so do I. Small world!

Anyone have input on what the taller "pegs" are that fit in the dog holes? im tempted to cut them down to make more planing stops


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Ha! Tigard, that is crazy… Yeah I recognized you because you were the one that posted the huge tool sale a couple months ago with all the planes so I knew you were in the area. I live 3 blocks off of Hwy 99 behind the Fred Meyer right before you hit I-5.

Yeah I FB is pretty much worthless anymore, I feel like its dying off similar to the way MySpace died off when FB became huge. I give my wife a hard time about how much she is on Facebook, but I'm just as bad with LJ's!

Have you seen that new Guild of Oregon Woodworkers workshop they are opening in Multnomah Village? Kind of cool, you have to pay a yearly fee and you can use the shop in 4 hour time blocks and you get a certain # of hours depending on how much you pay, but there are some very nice looking tools in that shop, would be really handy in some cases. OR Guild Workshop


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Couldn't ya pull it apart and glue/dowel the joints as a first step?
Good score.
Bill


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

First of all you did pretty good. To prevent racking I'd go around and tighten all of the bolts/lag screws what ever it is put together with and see if that doesn't help. Secondly to keep it planted, add weight. Put all of your heavy tools on the bottom shelf or if all else fails get some sandbags.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If ya need a heavy old bag i can see if my mother in law is available.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

To really stiffen it, put a back on it. Cut a sheet of 1/2" plywood to the outer dimensions of the back legs, and as tall as possible. Screws every 4" through the plywood into the legs, lower rail and top (if the back of the top is flush with the legs. That will make a huge difference with racking, and you can beef it up a bit more by doing the same thing to the sides.

As for being too light, bags of sand. Or a toolbox filled with tools…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool,nice work.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

from another mid 20s woodworker i can say that is quite a bench as my bench is the corner of a folding table that I can clear out to do whatever task I am working on at the moment. Too much ******************** not enough time to clean up or make another bench.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Major, major score. Left hand coincidence too? Must be destiny. Congrats


----------

